# How hot are you?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well there's a website to rank how hot you are, so why not your fish tank? Personally i think it's a awesome idea! and the rate the fish tank idea too  !

Rate My Fish Tank​


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

One of my pictures is up  please vote!

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/friendEmail.php/imID3126


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

my pic is above average! whoot! lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> One of my pictures is up  please vote!
> 
> http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/friendEmail.php/imID3126


I don't see anywhere to vote for your pic?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm... well I guess you just gotta randomly get to it via voting on the site and stuff... oh well lol


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

I think its a great idea BTW (having ratemyfishtank) and I'm all for it.

On a side-note, I am amazed by how many ratemy(insert word here).com websites.
You can litereally rate everything from college professors to physicians!!


----------

